# Finally! Some pics!



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

I know some people have been asking how my babies have been and what they look like since they were born. Well, here are finally some pics of them. Some are of them currently, others are form when the first two were just born in their nest.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Here are some more, the person is me, and the dog is Chandler, he and the birds love playing together.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Here's one last pic of the eldest two when they just hatched. The grey one's in the previous pics are the oldest and the pied is the youngest. The fourth egg never made it.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow they have grown, your dog looks very cute and cuddly


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Iperry-Thanks he is!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Iperry I love it rabitts too! my parents won't let me have any more animals....


----------



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

how cute! haha

your dog looks like a stuff toy so cuddly lol.

aha lperry I'd love to have rabbit too but aren't they messy? hehe my mom don't want something like that, haha their hair falls on the sofa.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

tweetycockatiel said:


> how cute! haha
> 
> your dog looks like a stuff toy so cuddly lol.
> 
> aha lperry I'd love to have rabbit too but aren't they messy? hehe my mom don't want something like that, haha their hair falls on the sofa.


Baby is trained so he is not messy
Speedy socks & fatty are harder to train as there is 3 of them but they still use the litter tray so its getting better lol
1 rabbit is best to be honest but i still love them to bits


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

I love the rabitts in your picture. Especially the newborns labeled second babys.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Rabbits are illegal here in Qld - and of course some pet stores have rabbit toys and food for sale, which is a tease. According to my research, I can only get a rabbit if get a permit to keep domestic rabbits in Queensland and it can only be approved if the animal is being kept for an approved purpose: 
•	public entertainment – certain forms of public entertainment, including magicians and circuses 
•	scientific and research purposes – universities only 
•	Permits will not be issued to mobile farms or pet stores

So if I become a magician I can have a pet rabbit.

and yes, your dog is extremely cute, does he really get along with the birdies?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they look so sweet. i only wish i could have one of them (boyfriend still hasnt made up his mind on if i can have a third)

you mustve been busy, i havent seen you around on here!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm sorry about the laws in Queensland. It's probably due to the fact that rabbits are considered an invasive species. They easily adapt to new environments. lol. I had to write a paper on them.

dallytsuka- yeah, I've been really busy, I've had so much homework and work to do, that I just didn't have time to come on.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

your cockatiels all look so cute and healthy, your dog looks precious.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

stupid laws what ever next


----------

